
Tesla CEO Talking With Google About ‘Autopilot’ Systems - tocomment
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2013-05-07/tesla-ceo-talking-with-google-about-autopilot-systems.html
======
Pasanpr
Quoting Elon here: "Am a fan of Larry, Sergey & Google in general, but self-
driving cars comments to Bloomberg were just off-the-cuff. No big announcement
here"

<http://twitter.com/elonmusk/status/331797405840338944>

------
ollysb
That's a nice bit of marketing by Elon, changing the conversation from auto-
drive to autopilot. Kinda shows how clueless google is about it's own
marketing.

